
Version Control And The Developer - DanielRibeiro
http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.14/14.06/VersionControlAndTheDeveloper/
======
spooneybarger
dear god, this is from 1998 when CVS was state of the art. Why was this
posted?

